# 9amp charging system



## brianandjill (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, new to the forum and the tractor world. I recently purchased a used 1997 Simplicity Regent 14 hp hydro and have discovered it is not charging. I replaced the battery, repaired poor main ground at engine block and poor positive connection at starter solenoid. Hooked up meter, full throttle tractor with PTO engaged and reading at battery (12.9 vdc) is same or a little less than before I started it. I am getting @40.4 vac from feed line to regulator and @8.8 vdc from output line on regulator. I have replaced the regulator with new one and get same readings. If I set the meter to read amps I get NONE. This tractor is supposed to have a 9 amp charging system. Do I have a bad stator? The specs say it should be putting out @40 vac at full throttle min. Thanks in advance for all who reply!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Typ how these systems work is they shunt some of the power to ground to maintain set output voltage. Alt is always putting out full power, some to ground, some to what every is needing D.C. power to operate.

NO specific fix being offered but some times knowing how something works help in determining what and how to test.

* does input voltage vary when output is connected or disconnected?
* has ground connection from reg to either battery or engine been tested? Could be separate wire or reg case.
* how did you discover battery not being charged? Is it possible your meter isn't working correctly?
* battery voltage of 12.9 is higher than it should be IF there is NO charging taking place. Shouldn't be any charging taking place with output voltage <9V.

Hope this gets you started on some additional thinking, testing.


----------



## brianandjill (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for responding Mickey. I have not monitored input voltage to reg with output connected only disconnected to check for VAC. Ground to regulator is good even added a temp. additional ground in hopes that was the problem..no change. I discovered the problem because the PTO stopped engaging 3/4 through doing the lawn @1acre. and battery died. The battery voltage is 12.9vdc because it is brand new and hooked up to a battery tender when tractor is not in use. I believed that the charging system should be showing increased voltage at battery as PTO is engaged or lights are on and all I see is a steady decline. The spec of 40 vac at input to regulator is the min. spec at full throttle for stator according to the specs I can find for this 9amp system. I can not find what the output vdc should be, but I would imagine it should be a little higher than battery voltage? I'll do some more checking this weekend....knowing what that ouput vdc from regulator should be would be a great help! Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple comments. Output voltage should be in the area of 14V and possibly in the 14.25 volt range. Output voltage should not change unless the demand is higher than alt can deliver and then the voltage would only go down. Input voltage will be low at lower engine speeds due to inability to produce enough power to meet demand. At higher engines speeds the voltage should remain fairly constant until the max capacity is reached then any additional demand will cause voltage to drop.


----------



## brianandjill (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you!!! I'll be replacing the stator and let you know!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wouldnt a bad diode in the stator harness cause the same issue? Instead of charging the battery, it sucks power from it. Radio shack has 12volt diodes pretty cheep.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Typ these charging systems output AC to the regulator, rectification takes place in the reg. Since the reg have been changed, little chance a diode would be the problem.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats odd because the only 2 tractors of mine that had ( replaced the motors with newer ones) regulators were a 69 simplicity broadmoor and a 69 wheelhorse raider 10- none of my other tractors ranging from 1970 to 2003 with 5HP to 18.5HP motors ( even my twin cylender motors and my electric PTO'd '86 GTII) have a regulator- then again theyre all briggs motors .

I suppose different engine manufacturer's use regulators.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have yet to see one of these small engines with alt built-in behind the flywheel have an adj field winding which is the way automotive systems work. Without a variable field winding the only why to regulate the voltage is to shunt some of the power to ground to pull down the voltage to the set point. The VR rectifies the incoming A.C. and shunts some power to ground thus leaving output D.C. at a preset voltage.


----------



## brianandjill (Nov 11, 2010)

Tractor is fixed. Replacing the stator did the job. Charging at 13.8 vdc. Thanks for the replys/suggestions and lively discussion


----------

